# Blackberry Concord Wine



## Stuart77047 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have been experimenting with a few dry wines. This is the one that turned out the very best. 

Also I like wines like Pinot Noir and do not like melots much. So take that into consideration if you are going to make this wine. If you like wines like merlots you might want to add more grape tannins.

This is for a 5.5 gallon batch. I have measured 5 gallons on my primary so that there is room for one bottle that I put in the fridge, 5 gallons to fill up my carboy and some to throw away with all the lease. I use the bottle from the fridge to top off the carboy when I rack it. You don't have to do this, but I wanted to let you know how I did it. Feel free to make this recipe your own. 

15 cans of 15oz welchs concord grape juice.
1 49oz can of Vintners Harvest blackberry puree.
Water to 5.5 gallons
Sugar to 1.100
2 tsp pectin enzime (Since the blackberries are pureed)
I used Lavlin V1 K1116
2 tsp of grape tannin
2 tsp yeast energizer (I don't think it needs this as this ferments FAST, but this is what I used) 

Ferment until the fermentation slows down.
Transfer to carboy. 
I used 1.5ozs of chunks of french toasted oak. 
Let age in the carboy with the oak for three weeks. 
Transferred and degassed.
Transferred again in 30 days and added sparkaloid and potassium sorbate.
I had to transfer again in 30 days.
Bottled. It takes good now, but you can tell it will be better in a few months to a year. 

Let me know if you have any questsions. I don't think I left anything out.


----------

